# Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360-Allstars



## T-hug (Mar 2, 2010)

*[ PRE ] Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360-Allstars [ 2h 22m 15s | 2010-03-02 | XBox360 | 20752.10MB 219F | NFO SFV | NUKED/LocalNet : anydvd.curruption.dvd1.and.dvd2_i45.tinypic.com.b3uars.jpg : 14m 5s ago ] [ 
REMOVED ]*

EDIT:  Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360.FIX-Allstars (54KB) see my next post for infos.







```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦Ì???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?2?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????? Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??¦Ì?¦Ì?¦ÂÂ ???????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÌ?¦
???????ÂÂÌ?? ?? ?? ?????ÂÂÂÂ?¦ÂÂ Ì??¦ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ?¦ÂÂ ??? Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂ??
Ì?????????? ?? ?¦Ì???¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÌ?¦ ???ÂÂ iks!ttn
Ì??p?ÂÂ??p????? ?????ÂÂ??????? ??Ì??????? Ì?¦?p ?????2???????ÂÂ????
????ÂÂÌ??¦ Ì?¦ ?¦ÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂ ??Ì?????????¦??????????¦ÂÂÂÂ?????
???????????ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??????? ?? ??¦ÂÂÂÂ ??Ì????ÂÂ Ì??ÂÂ???ÂÂ????
Ì??? ????????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ?2?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ??? ??¦ÂÂ ??¦?????ÂÂ Ì??¦
ÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ???¦Ì¦ ???????????????ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????? ?ÂÂ??????????­ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂ??¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? Ì???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
.. Allstars present :
ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂFinal Fantasy XIII (c) Square Enix
ÂÂ 
.. iNFOS :
ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂRel.Date...: March 2nd, 2010
ÂÂÂÂPlatform...: X360
ÂÂÂÂRegion Free: YES (PAL & NTSC/U)
ÂÂÂÂGenre......: RPG
ÂÂÂÂLanguages..: English, German, French, Spanish, Italian
ÂÂÂÂFormat.....: .dvd
ÂÂÂÂSize.......: 3 DVDs
ÂÂ 
.. gAME iNFOS :

ÂÂÂÂÂÂIntroducing new worlds, memorable characters and extraordinary 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂstories with each new instalment, the FINAL FANTASY series has 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂcontinued to reinvent itself over the last two decades and has 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂshipped over 85 million copies worldwide. The series is defined 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂby a constant evolution, offering nothing less than the finest 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂcreative vision, graphical quality and gameplay system of its 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂgeneration with every instalment, and FINAL FANTASY XIII will 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂbe no exception to its legacy.
ÂÂ 
- Allstars
```














For doubters: [ PRE ] Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360-Allstars [ 16m 2s | 2010-03-02 | XBox360 | 20752.10MB 219F | NFO SFV ] [ EDITED ]
all-ff13-dvd1 all-ff13-dvd2 all-ff13-dvd3


----------



## Jax (Mar 2, 2010)

I finally preordered it today!


----------



## sudeki300 (Mar 2, 2010)

this might be a fake as it is not on abgx or lubria and usually they have the file name for the rar files on the nfo and this one does not. hope i'm wrong......................sudeki300


----------



## damon666 (Mar 2, 2010)

definately NO fake ...


----------



## Upas (Mar 2, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> this might be a fake as it is not on abgx or lubria and usually they have the file name for the rar files on the nfo and this one does not. hope i'm wrong......................sudeki300



abgx generally doesn't have stuff until after retail release. if this is legit, it wouldn't be on abgx anyways. There's always a risk when there is a release before retail.


----------



## moosh01 (Mar 2, 2010)

Great!  Thanks Thug4L1f3.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=6

Not a fake. Gonna download this till I get money for the PS3 version.


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 2, 2010)

Upas said:
			
		

> sudeki300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wtf you talking about abgx has stuff way before release date :0


----------



## War (Mar 2, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES *YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES*

OH GOD THUG HAVE MY CHILDREN


----------



## Chanser (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't you mean the scene has stuff way before release date and others follow.

Ain't fake.....


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 2, 2010)

is anyone actually gonna play this before release date? becuase i think this game is going to start the next banwave


----------



## damon666 (Mar 2, 2010)

going up as we talk , but i dont give a shit i want this baby for my PS3 . 

have fun dl 3 dvd's


----------



## luke_c (Mar 2, 2010)

Who dares to pirate this D:


----------



## Denida (Mar 2, 2010)

Goodie, will only get first disc though to play untill PS3 version is out, as already preordered that


----------



## Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

Topic temporarily locked, I've already removed far too many posts requesting/telling where to get the release. Read the rules and get a clue folks.

*Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.*


----------



## T-hug (Mar 2, 2010)

This release has been nuked.
I've edited the opening post with the reason why.
Wait for REPACK.

(If you are banned though I think this release will still work, it's just detectable for those who are not banned.)


----------



## lenselijer (Mar 3, 2010)

the game partition is damaged, so the game will crash after some time.


----------



## prowler (Mar 3, 2010)

Remind me why I wanted not have a hacked 360 again?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> YES YES YES YES YES YES *YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES*
> 
> OH GOD THUG HAVE MY CHILDREN
> 
> ...



if you don't play on Live then why not ? 

also LT is proving to be somewhat "safe" for now, it may provide you with a year or so of gaming till you get banned.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, Allstars have messed up the odd release in the past but this is a big one.

As for the game itself I am not sure, it seems I am one of the fools who thought FF12 was a step in the right direction/actually enjoyed it a lot.
On the other hand while the preview I read said more changes I have been playing Eternal Sonata and MagnaCarta 2 lately and while I could do with another game I think I will wait.


----------



## War (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw man... I was hoping a fix would be out by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But then again, the game isn't really supposed to be on sale until next Tuesday, so even if we get it just a day early, we should be thankful. I'll try to wait patiently!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 3, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> Aw man... I was hoping a fix would be out by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the Just Cause 2 demo (out on Thursday) can tide us over until then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler



Available on the Xbox Live Marketplace, PlayStation Store, and Steam next Thursday, March 4, the Just Cause 2 demo will drop you somewhere in the middle of the game's Lautan Lama Desert. From there you're free to take on missions, jack vehicles, blow up government buildings, or just grapple your way around the demo island's 35 square miles of arid, sun-baked terrain.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2010)

Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360.FIX-Allstars

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦Ì???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?2?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????? Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??¦Ì?¦Ì?¦ÂÂ ???????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÌ?¦
???????ÂÂÌ?? ?? ?? ?????ÂÂÂÂ?¦ÂÂ Ì??¦ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ?¦ÂÂ ??? Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂ??
Ì?????????? ?? ?¦Ì???¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÌ?¦ ???ÂÂ iks!ttn
Ì??p?ÂÂ??p????? ?????ÂÂ??????? ??Ì??????? Ì?¦?p ?????2???????ÂÂ????
????ÂÂÌ??¦ Ì?¦ ?¦ÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂ ??Ì?????????¦??????????¦ÂÂÂÂ?????
???????????ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??????? ?? ??¦ÂÂÂÂ ??Ì????ÂÂ Ì??ÂÂ???ÂÂ????
Ì??? ????????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ?2?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ??? ??¦ÂÂ ??¦?????ÂÂ Ì??¦
ÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ???¦Ì¦ ???????????????ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????? ?ÂÂ??????????­ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂ??¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? Ì???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
.. Allstars present :
ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂFinal Fantasy XIII *FIX* (c) Square Enix
ÂÂ 
.. iNFOS :
ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂRel.Date...: March 3rd, 2010
ÂÂÂÂPlatform...: X360
ÂÂÂÂRegion Free: YES (PAL & NTSC/U)
ÂÂÂÂGenre......: RPG
ÂÂÂÂLanguages..: English, German, French, Spanish, Italian
ÂÂÂÂFormat.....: .ppf
ÂÂÂÂSize.......: Small :)
ÂÂ 
.. gAME iNFOS :

ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe rushed a bit, and DVD1+2 of our original release are potentially
ÂÂÂÂÂÂdodgy (AnyDVD corruption). 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂHere to save you from redownloading a big repack/proper, we bring
ÂÂÂÂÂÂyou a ppf fix. Sorry for the hassle!

ÂÂÂÂÂÂInstructions: Place both DVD images in a folder, copy over the contents
ÂÂÂÂÂÂof this release, click the .bat.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂIntroducing new worlds, memorable characters and extraordinary 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂstories with each new instalment, the FINAL FANTASY series has 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂcontinued to reinvent itself over the last two decades and has 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂshipped over 85 million copies worldwide. The series is defined 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂby a constant evolution, offering nothing less than the finest 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂcreative vision, graphical quality and gameplay system of its 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂgeneration with every instalment, and FINAL FANTASY XIII will 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂbe no exception to its legacy.
ÂÂ 
- Allstars
```

FIX FILE (54KB) http://thug.gbatemp.net/all-ff13-ppf-fix.rar


----------



## popopola (Mar 3, 2010)

ah,

so all I have to do is get the NUKED version and use this ppf file to fix it?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 3, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> ah,
> 
> so all I have to do is get the NUKED version and use this ppf file to fix it?



yes, I just did it. 

Thanks thug )


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Thug!


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody want to tell me how this got leaked? Can't believe that pirates are getting it a weak early while us legit gamers have to wait, such a bummer


----------



## prowler (Mar 3, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you're right.
But I wouldn't know the first thing about it.
Could someone please PM me a link (So I won't take over this thread) on some information and how to hack, etc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the news thug.

@Prowler485 such things get covered just about daily around here but http://jungleflasher.net/downloads.html , grab the tutorial and then come back with some more specific questions.

@Jamstruth a big game like this (actually most games) will have been pressed well ahead of time and distributed to various places. This gives you warehouses, the pressing factories, truck/delivery drivers, rental shops, retail shops, online shops all of which are stocked with minimum wage types more than happy to share things.


As for me I was messing around with my JTAG 360 and somehow managed to keep it in working order so I might try the first disc at least some point in the morning.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 3, 2010)

Sometimes I really wish I have a 360


----------



## kublai (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it possible to patch errors with a ppf file?
Do you have to be in certain point of the game for it to crash or will it not let you burn at all with the any dvd corruption error?



			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the news thug.
> 
> @Prowler485 such things get covered just about daily around here but http://jungleflasher.net/downloads.html , grab the tutorial and then come back with some more specific questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralek (Mar 3, 2010)

3 discs what a hassle, i'll get that one for ps3 ... when the price is right ofcos ^^ but i guess if u are limited to a 360 this is great!


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Mar 3, 2010)

What Wave is this game?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2010)

No idea what wave it is darkpaladinmfc but I would wager very good money on it being wave 4 or beyond.

@kublai errors as in "my rar file will not extract" will not work with this file, get some PAR2 files instead.

errors as in ABGX360 say....- that is what this is aiming at (to answer your question right away the fix is two ppf files and a patcher). I believe I quoted what anydvd corruption is earlier but long story short the 360 DVD layout has DVD video (as in watch it on my DVD player) partitions for the foolish among us who put 360 games into DVD players. Sidenote this is where game updates now get stored hence the changing "wave" of a disc.
AnyDVD is an app to region free, PUO free, CSS free and whatever other protections exist on a video DVD and will do it without asking (it runs in the background) to any DVD it comes into contact with which is fine for anyone other than us in the 360 world who need 1:1 copies.
As for the matter at hand anydvd changes this video partition on the 360 making it able to be seen by the 360 (no 360 iso will ever appear like this).
This would not be so bad (it would probably still cause the banhammer to be dropped mind) but it is also known to hose up the 360 game data as well on occasion (which we saw here), where the damage falls on the iso/disc will determine if/when it errors out.

The disc error check in imgburn is just a hash of the iso being burned and the data being burned (indeed I am lately of the opinion that it does not work- I burned a few discs (thankfully single layer) that got stuffed up by dust and it cleared it all) so that will not trouble it there.


----------



## quepaso (Mar 3, 2010)

Im enjoying the game, but man the videos looks like crap.  Turns out the game runs in NON-HD 576p resolution, and so do the videos!!! No wonder it looks so inferior to the ps3 version.  Free is free, i'll play it and finish it, but im buying the real FF13 on PS3 to wash out this inferior version from my brain soon enough.


----------



## Finishoff (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay for slow internet. It'll literally take me a week to finish downloading so I'd rather wait for my PS3 version.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless you have to have it... then download it... but it sucks. The game is so much different than the last one. I actually liked the last one very much. Plus the cut scenes on the 360versions look horrible sometimes.

Hit A, talk, Hit A, Fight, Hit A just over stuff. It's boring man... one of the saving graces of the game was the black guy making danny glover jokes from Lethal Weapon... I'm too old for this sh!t.

Wynd

*Posts merged*

Wave 6.

Wynd


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 3, 2010)

The first two hours are a bore but it gets a lot more interesting once the "intro" sequence is done with.
I'm six hours into it and I love it personally.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 3, 2010)

im guessing they didnt include japanese voice actors even though there is plenty of room for the files


----------



## War (Mar 4, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> Im enjoying the game, but man the videos looks like crap.  Turns out the game runs in NON-HD 576p resolution, and so do the videos!!! No wonder it looks so inferior to the ps3 version.  Free is free, i'll play it and finish it, but im buying the real FF13 on PS3 to wash out this inferior version from my brain soon enough.


Wow... just wow.

Anyway, I'm thinking of buying a MU premium account for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise it's gonna take me like a week to download. (71 MU links per disc? No thanks)


----------



## kublai (Mar 4, 2010)

What Disc # are you on? I wonder if the ppf fixed any freezing from the corruption?



			
				Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The first two hours are a bore but it gets a lot more interesting once the "intro" sequence is done with.
> I'm six hours into it and I love it personally.


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 4, 2010)

I just hit Disc 2, which is bad because I haven't even downloaded disc 2 yet. That was a lot sooner than I expected...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I just hit Disc 2, which is bad because I haven't even downloaded disc 2 yet. That was a lot sooner than I expected...



With or without the fix?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 4, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This game will take me anywhere around 3 weeks to finish, so im guessing a week is good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, Battlefield BC2  is more important than this for now.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love grinding in final fantasy before completing it, I wont complete it for like a year and my characters will be insane. I started it yesterday but ended up having to head to bed as I was unwell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pissed about being only able to control 1 character at a time, disappointing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2010)

A friend did a GOD install of disc one, again it seems to be playing a "once you get out of midgar" approach.

For a "first hour" judgement MagnaCarta II still has my vote for the better JRPG but I do not regret the time spent. Once something resembling exploring and customisation appears then I will make a call.
I will echo thegame07's "one character" being disappointing, especially after Magnacarta II did it so well. Battles are far more frenetic than previous titles which is a good thing. The upcoming (already out in Japan) End Of Eternity/resonance of fate may throw a wrench in to the proceedings too.

Graphics- no idea what people are calling anything on here, relatively speaking this is probably the prettiest FF game yet although that is not exactly difficult.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2010)

The graphics are fine just the videos don't look as great as the ps3 version but I don't see anything to complain about graphic wise.

I'm actually enjoying the battle system a lot more now I'm further into the game.


----------



## psssycho (Mar 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The graphics are fine just the videos don't look as great as the ps3 version but I don't see anything to complain about graphic wise.



Are you playing on a Hdtv??? Cuz I heard that there was no hd for the 360 version...
I'm worried a bit....


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm playing with a hdmi cable on this http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronic...TV/Product.html  .  It looks like it's hd to me but I could be wrong. The graphics are fine trust me.


----------



## xraven13 (Mar 5, 2010)

BTW is this "normal" version or its rip or some weird version?? Because i read a lot comments that quality is worse then it should be ?? :s


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2010)

The first release was nuked for anydvd corruption but a fix was released making it full retail.


----------



## xraven13 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, name of my torrent file is the same as this title name so i guess that's the good version .D??


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Mar 5, 2010)

Any news on how much "worse" it looks on 360?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 5, 2010)

xraven13 said:
			
		

> Well, name of my torrent file is the same as this title name so i guess that's the good version .D??



download it, then use the patch.

I completed the first disc without the patch, no problems at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahh torrents.
There is a good chance that the torrent is the old corrupt version but when the fix is under 2 megs and trivial to apply who cares. ABGX360 will tell you if it is corrupt or you can just run the fix (it is a dumb fix and will apply regardless).

Lacking the PS3 version to test it against I can not say with certainty but I have played it now for several hours and have no issues with graphics. It was never going to be the difference between a 360 and a wii game or a handheld and a console game so I am not entirely sure* what people were on about in the first place. I suppose for reference I should say it was either component of perhaps more importantly VGA that I saw this on.

*OK the vast majority of the "arguments" I ever saw mentioned uncompressed audio which instantly flips the BS detector in my head.

All in all I could read the text, I could see the map and it looked no different to the other console games I have seen. I am sure it would look better on the PC (assuming it was done properly) but we passed that point some time ago anyhow.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 5, 2010)

People that are sayin this game looks terrible on 360 are trolls in the purest form.
Yes it looks better on PS3, but is the difference truly that noticeable, and if it is, is it unbearable?

Checkout this link: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalf...y-xiii-face-off
In STILL screen captures, yes, you can see a slight difference, but watch the comparison video at the end of the article and you will see how slight the difference is.

It's all down to how PICKY and graphics orientated you are as a gamer.  576P will do me just fine.


----------



## fallinroxas (Mar 5, 2010)

I for one, have nothing against the 360 besides the failure rate and paying for online gaming. BUT! I will be buying and playing this game on the console it was originally developed for. And yes in motion you can still see the graphic difference.


----------



## War (Mar 6, 2010)

The battle system gets so fun later on. And the Crystarium system is awesome too.


----------



## popopola (Mar 6, 2010)

Once you apply the patch, if you run it throught abgx there will still be yellow text right?

Because that's what's happening with me.

Is it still okay to burn on a disc?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

haha i totally thought this was gonna be like 5discs for the box


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> haha i totally thought this was gonna be like 5discs for the box



it was clearly announced that it would be 3 Disc.

also dnt see any problems with the graphics (the whole graphics thing doesn't really appeal to me at all)

the game is good, that's all i care about.


----------



## Cermage (Mar 6, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> People that are sayin this game looks terrible on 360 are trolls in the purest form.
> Yes it looks better on PS3, but is the difference truly that noticeable, and if it is, is it unbearable?
> 
> Checkout this link: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalf...y-xiii-face-off
> ...



tbh it depends on what you are using to view it. i've seen the game on 3 different screens now, a 19", 26" and a 46". on the  19" its barely noticeable, on the 26" it gets obvious in some scenes and on the 46" it gets painfully obvious, stretched blocks are never fun. luckily i'll be playing this on my monitor when i get my 360 all up and running, only displays at 480p, 15". so it shouldn't bother me that bad


----------



## War (Mar 6, 2010)

I am loving this game so much. 8 hours in, I've just unlocked weapon customizing. I have a feeling that this game will be very love/hate for most people. You either love it or absolutely hate it. FFX is one of my favorites, and I loved FFX-2's battle system, so I guess that's one of the reasons why I like FFXIII so much.


----------



## Oh Really? (Mar 6, 2010)

Well fuck me for not having a modded xbox. Only 3 more days though, hopefully the days go by quick


----------



## hazamatic (Mar 7, 2010)

8 hours into it. Really enjoying it so far. Fighting system is fast and fun. I hated FF12, but 13 rocks! 

Only thing that really annoys me is Vanille.


----------



## dattson (Mar 7, 2010)

The fix is for Discs 1&2. I've had no problems with either. Disc 3 on the other hand won't unrar. And when I tell the prog to keep the broken file, the iso is only 4.66 gigs. What's up?


----------



## War (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, that means there's a problem with the rars you downloaded. Get it from a different place.


----------



## seyfer (Mar 8, 2010)

anyone had problems with disc 2? i used the fix then burn it, all was well until chapter 8, it just froze in a cut scene between sazh and vanille in the amusement park :\ anyone had this problem?


----------



## Cermage (Mar 14, 2010)

just found the jtag strip for this floating around, only 15gb or so


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2010)

Interesting .Radiant, do you know if it had any work done on it like mass effect 2 to do anything special or it is just a merged rip?


----------



## Cermage (Mar 15, 2010)

just a merged xex rip afaik.


----------



## kvad (Mar 18, 2010)

hi all,
getting disc2 errors with abgx still, this is also after applying the fix.

http://paste2.org/p/722150

ideas?

thanks.


----------



## renanbianchi (Mar 9, 2015)

Whow, sorry to digging this topic from the grave. Thing is: The Fix link was dead, so the only one that i could find on the whole internet was in a damn chinese website, so here it is: a mirror with mediafire Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xt5pb7xj9c96d65/Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360.FIX-Allstars.rar

Mega Link: https://mega.co.nz/#!MAID2CYJ Decrypt key is: 26M8OD0yFYNQYY-eGWks6o3M4cxbw85Rgt3oA2SVPKI

I've also attached it through the file upload system here on gba temp.

Sorry for the digging, just wanted to give some more mirrors for this fix. Believe it or not, there are people who haven't played this game yet (myself included)


----------

